# Number one Alter Bengal in the UK and second best in the world



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Jayuzuri Diamond Starlight is now listed as the second best Alter in the world and number one in the UK.
NEWS - Bengal Cat Breeders Jayuzuri Bengals - Top Quality Award Winning Bengal Cats and Bengal Kittens


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

That achievement really does deserve a robust congratulations both to the breeder and to the owner.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*That is Brilliant news, WELL DONE  so much for others knocking Bengals  they dont know what there talking about, *


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I have no idea what that means but congrats huni xxxx


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I have no idea what that means but congrats huni xxxx


Same here!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Fantastic news - welldone!

I am just wondering how do you tell the difference between a snow spotted & a Seal spotted lynx?


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you,
Seal spotted lynx is blue eyed.
Seal spotted mink is aoc , When they are born they are born with markings,
Blue eyed snow are mainly born pure white with no markings showing , these come threw as the kitten gets older.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think that is an amazing accomplishment and many congratulations! (big claps) One think though that is puzzling me is how do you get to know your cat is second best in the world  Wouldnt you have to compete internationally to get that title? Maybe you have, I don't know, its just I was curious about that bit


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I think that is an amazing accomplishment and many congratulations! (big claps) One think though that is puzzling me is how do you get to know your cat is second best in the world  Wouldnt you have to compete internationally to get that title? Maybe you have, I don't know, its just I was curious about that bit


He is going to be starting showing internationally , but no you do not have to .
It is just when the cats are listed as on the link on our web , this is done with cats from all over the world  he may not stay as second best we are hopeing that he will go back to number one as he was for a bit


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Hi, i think your cats are stunnung, i have just had a peek at your web site, the kittens are just gorgeuos too. If i was ready for my first boy i would be very tempted with your marble boy, just from the pics he looks like he will be a big cuddly boy, i'm smitten.

well done 

Anji


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Anji


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATS TO SOLO aka Jayuzuri Diamond Starlight, so well deserved and long will he continue to achieve such amazing status on the show bench So pleased for you J-have your cheeks stopped aching yet love


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jayuzuri said:


> He is going to be starting showing internationally , but no you do not have to .
> It is just when the cats are listed as on the link on our web , this is done with cats from all over the world  he may not stay as second best we are hopeing that he will go back to number one as he was for a bit


Wow that really is some achievement. I know someone who used to show colourpoint persians internationally.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Excellent news!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

He is now listed as number one in the world and is also now a Supreme Grand Champion


----------

